# Uh oh... LAPCO is back!! maybe...



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

Have you seen this?

www.auroraproductscorp.com

I would love to be wrong about this, but well, I have a funny uneasy feeling that makes my tummy churn.....Like all things, time will tell. 

Please please please become a reality. But I am still buying everything that Moebius & Monarch produce. :hat: 

Jeff :wave:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The link is not working for me.

- GJS


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*Hmmm try this*

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/


Try this one, maybe a cut and paste.

Jeff :wave:


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*Yep, the link works now. Sorry*

Good to go.

Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

THis would be killer! But I am gonna take it as it comes. There is a Mad Barber at the auction place right now. I had first opening bid at 200 figuring it would stay there for a while but someone knocked me off the next day. She's over 500 right now. Would LOVE to have all 3 of those kits!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

One can always hope for the best.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

If I'm following the names correctly, the guy who was pushing LAPCO is billed as the vice president of this new Aurora. I'd make sure to have the product in hand before turning over any money.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW.... now that would really be something!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I may be wrong but I smell a rat or rats.

The add looks too cheezy and the info is nothing new... not to mention the product list looks as if it were scanned or copied from very old print. 

It's one thing to be 'retro' but it just looks all together strange.

If I'm wrong......we'll see.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Runnnn away!!!!

(I'm guessing it won't be long til Mark Dean pops outta his
spidey-hole and makes the gang of theives complete!)

Buc


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

does anyone know if they are going to release those "MAD" kits...the mad barber, the mad dentist, and the mad doctor...im not much for figures...but i think i could enjoy builing those...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

If anyone wants a little refresher on LAPCO, there are several pages archived on the wayback machine.
Like this *early page*
and this more familiar *later page*.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

What ever you do, * NO PRE-ORDER AND NO MONEY UP FRONT!*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I've seen the site, their kit catalog looks, to me, like a listing lifted directly from the back of a 1960's Aurora instruction sheet with a few new oddball items added.
And yes , my friends the Giamariono's are the very same folks who brought you LAPCO!
I'll believe this is legit when I see REAL kits on REAL store shelves!

Dave


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

While it would be nice to see some of these models, I'm still hesitant to believe it. I'm just not going to bother with it until the models become available at hobby sites.

I did notice that nothing they hint at reissuing needs to be licensed (no Zorro model, for example) and the website is owned by a Gennaro Giammarino III, with an address of a P.O Box in California.

Also, neither the BBB nor the Yellow Book has a listing for this business in New York.

None of that may mean anything though.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I will keep buying my kits off ebay thank you,this is just a pail of horse pucky, and I am being polite on here.
BUzz


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Oh Lord...Not these guys again....Please dont buy into this


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

So what exactly is the scam these guys are running? Sucker as many as they can on pre-order sales and then never deliver the product? Is that it?

Just curious.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Been hearing about them for years now, and have seen zero product. nuff said.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

My guess is Giamariono took advantage of MyDaddy.com's sale on domain names, and is trying to make a pre-emptive strike on others using the classic names of Aurora model series. He probably saw the activity of Mobius and Monarch, much like when he tried to ride on the Polar Lights coattails... 
but I could be wrong. :tongue:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! Too bad this isn't real, but I see your point. There is no liscenced items and the catalog does look like a scan from some magazine or instruction sheet. 

ThanX for putting up the "Alert". I'd hate to see anyone (Including myself) ordering kits from an unreliable source.

ThanX for the warning,

Trevor
Monster Hobbies


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Where do you guys see a catalog?If your talking about the ships and planes those are pages from an actual aurora catalog.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

there is no way they can afford to pump all these kits out in amercia, most all model companies like amt do it in china, this is pure bull crap, please dont get sucked in, ignore it, I hate to see people get taken, just hate it.Molds for the mad professionals and guys and dolls yeah right.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I agree...don't get suckered into this until product is built and shipped.
I was around during the last fiasco...fortunately, I didn't fall for it then either!

YE BE WARNED! Nuff said!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MMM the stuff they had on there website, the resin stuff was so amaturish right?not pro sculpted, there wasnt any styrene at all. Am I correct?

Randy


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm sorry if this is already been brought up but one thing struck me right off like a wet bag of cats: 

*Anybody who can afford to produce and release "A" repops this year WOULD NOT IN A MILLION YEARS LET THE WHOLE ENTERPRISE RELY ON SUCH A CRAPPY, LAME, CHEAP-LOOKING WEBSITE. Sorry, it just don't add up...with that kind of dough, a website still "Under Construction" this late in the game is insane.* You know you'd have your sh*t straight right from the get-go, if you wanted to be taken seriously. Occam's Razor suggests that, yes, this is just more styrene spam, and a pretty lazy attempt at that. 

I agree with the old-timers' hunch: scammers hoping to cash in on the recent good news re: Moebius, Monarch, etc, by sucking in the unwary among us who are likely to go nuts on a prebuy jag (and we know who we are). 

I'm as willing as anyone to be wrong, and will be the first to offer apology and money if I am. Until this proves true, put me in the "I call B.S." group.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Personally, like a great many things, I place this in the category of "I'll believe it when it happens; until then, it's just rubbish."


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Lapco e-mail recieved!*

I recieved an e-mail from Lapco today so here it is:


*L*apco: We shall say 'nee' again to you if you do not appease us.
*F*luke: Well, what is it you want?
L: We want... A shubbery!
F: A what?
L: Nee! Nee!
F: Oh, ow!
F: Please, please! No more! We shall find a shrubbery.
L: You must return here with a shrubbery or else you will never see any models from us!
F: O Knights of Lapco, you are just and fair, and we will return with a shrubbery.
L: One that looks nice.
F: Of course.
L: And not too expensive.
F: Yes.

HA! HA! :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't forget that you've got the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch, Troy!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

If Brent G. posts about recieving his Eindeckers, then I will go look at their site. Until then its just another hot breeze from a jar of Beano.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Please oh Please oh Please....


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

crazy mike said:


> ...hot breeze from a jar of Beano.


I thought Beano prevented hot breezes....???


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Everybody thought LAPCO produced models too.

If they can't make good on the people they scrood over last time would you send them money now?


----------

